

Lawyer/Soldier/Model Sues Apple for Allowing Porn to Destroy his Marriage - titlex
http://www.edgeonthenet.com/news/local/147004/lawyer_soldier_model_sues_apple_for_allowing_porn_to_destroy_his_marriage

======
primelens
Did Apple ask for a psych evaluation before allowing him in the store? No, you
say? Add another million to the damages this poor soul must be awarded.

